# When life throws you lemons, you make lemonade!



## squirrel (Jun 19, 2010)

Mornin' All!

Well, I was hoping I would never have to make a post like this, but I suppose things happen for a reason and the good Lord wouldn't give me anything I couldn't handle. I didn't want to just not show up for a while and you guys wonder what happened to me.

I have been a breast cancer survivor for five years this month. And it seems that monster has reared it's ugly head once again. I have to go in the hospital next week for surgery and I'll start a round of chemo and radiation.

I've done it before and I'll do it again. I think I'm such a true survivor because I love life soooo much. I wake up every morning and jump outta bed and am thankful just to be here, thankful that I have a wonderful family, really obnoxious neighbors, two really creepy cats, arthritis in my left hip (okay, not really thankful for that), that I can burp and fart louder than any man on this planet (REALLY proud of that by the way!)

I know I have a warped sense of humor, but it works for me. So, I'll be around for a couple of more days, then not sure when I'll be back after that. Not too long I hope.

I'm really bummed I won't be able to enter this months throwdown, cuz I was gonna put a whoopin' on y'all, just you wait, hopefully in August I'll make y'all cry like a bunch a little girls!!!!

Much love to all my BBQ buddies!


----------



## eman (Jun 19, 2010)

Squirrel,

 Our thoughts and prayers will be with you thruout this ordeal.

 Looking forward to your return and your entry into the throwdown.

                           Bob


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 19, 2010)

Get well soon Cheryl.. We all know that there is no way that something like that can keep u down.. Hurry back.. This place really needs your sense of humor !!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 19, 2010)

get well soon! we will be watching for your return and we will keep you in our prayers!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 19, 2010)

Cheryl I'm really sorry to hear this and I wish the the very best for you. Know you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Stay positive and kick the monster's behind and know you have a lot of support from your SMF family. We will be here whenever you can and feel like being here.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 19, 2010)

I know where you're at.  I'm a prostate cancer survivor for 11 years now and there isn't a day that goes by that I don't worry about there being a positive report.  Get angry if you want, I found that anger towards the cancer, refusal to accept it's continuance in my life was a very strong catharsis in the battle.  You've beaten this once before, now it's just time to put the final whipping on it.  Our prayers go out to you in a small way to help you win this battle.


----------



## meateater (Jun 19, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers are sent Cheryl. Get well so I can get a but whooping.


----------



## jamminjimi (Jun 19, 2010)

Cheryl, you always make me laugh. Now you made me cry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Get well soon SMF needs your funny's. God bless and live strong.

Jim


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm /We are sorry for your ordeal an I know you can kick this things ass again. You are an imprecision to alot of us here with your off the wall menus and recipes. So you will be in our hearts and prays too. if you happen to need anything you let me/US know and it will happen girl. We are all kinda of a big family here and will do whatever it take to help out a family member.

So just do me/us a ONE BIG FAVOR AND.......

GET WELL VERY SOON Mark


----------



## rdknb (Jun 19, 2010)

Get well soon I will be sending my chi and prayers

Warren


----------



## squirrel (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! Actually I should have named this thread "When life throws you lemons, you smokem'" LOL! Hey, I'm not sad or angry, I did all that the first time around. Atleast I know what to expect. Alot of projectile vomiting fer sure. I'm gonna put marks on the floor so I can measure how far it goes, oh my gosh, I'm one sick puppy. I'm looking forward to visiting the kids in the cancer ward. Talk about a powerful thing! Being strong, is well, my strong point. I'm only sad I'm not entering the throwdown! LOL! Heck, I've got a couple of days, maybe I will throw something together. We'll see. I did make an awesome sammie last night, I'm gonna go post about that! Thanks again, you guys rock!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow.............

I miss a lot of posts on this forum. Now I wish I would have missed this one too, but then I wouldn't know to send best wishes & prayers your way Cheryl. Keep on fightin' !!!!!

We're All With You,

Bear


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Cheryl,

My wife and I will be praying for you and your family. Take care and know that we are all looking forward to when you get back.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll be praying for you


----------



## ronp (Jun 19, 2010)

Good luck and our prayers to you.

Smoke on.


----------



## hookup (Jun 19, 2010)

Good thing you caught it.

Lost a secretary a few years ago and she left behind a 12 year old daughter because she never went for an exam.

You got some knee time comming from NoVA for a quick 100% recovery.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 19, 2010)

You know that I love you, Cheryl, and my prayers are with you, too.

I lost an awesome Grandmother to Breast Cancer, so I know that it ain't no joke.

Plus, you better stick around because we all love your gorgeous Q-view and hilarious insights!

Hugs

-Bret


----------



## mossymo (Jun 19, 2010)

Sad to read this thread; glad to hear you have your chin up, chest out and are going to not let this repeat offender win. I will keep you in my prayers until you are back to smoking with us !!!


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Squirrel, we went through that with my wife's aunt, because her time here wasn't finished the Lord brought her through it, I looked on the internet and found lots of info on what to fix for her to eat, food that didn't make her sick and actually helped the chemo process, pm me if your are interested, ...I'll be holding you up in my prayers.

Gene


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 19, 2010)

Huge thoughts and prayers are sent your way, along with a big hug, Cheryl. Although not having met you (yet) your spirit and energy are felt in your posts and threads. The sense of humor is HILARIOUS, and the smokes are as innovative as they can get.

Your SMF family is here for you if you need anything. Looking forward to you making them "cry like little girls" in a future event!


----------



## caveman (Jun 19, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Mornin' All!
> 
> I'm really bummed I won't be able to enter this months throwdown, cuz I was gonna put a whoopin' on y'all, just you wait, hopefully in August I'll make y'all cry like a bunch a little girls!!!!
> 
> Much love to all my BBQ buddies!


Just saw this thread & wanted to throw in my prayers & well wishes for you & your comeback.  I will be waiting for you, polishing my smoker, with my cooking utensils.  I will have my spices lined up in a row, my smoking wood stacked & my thinking cap turned backwards.  Come August, I want to see if there exists a little girl in me waiting to cry.  Part of me wants to shed a tear now but that is for goodbyes.  This is just an Arnold moment for you....."_*I'll be back*_".  

You keep your beautiful spirit, your wonderful atitude & crazy azz sense of humor gurl.  That is why you will be back.   I will be waiting for you................


----------



## tom37 (Jun 19, 2010)

WOW Cheryl, Our thoughts are with you for-sure!!!

One thing is for sure! The docs, nurses, and other patients better get ready. I'm sure they dont have to many people with such a positive outlook as you come thru there doors very often. Keep ur chin up girl. If you think it will help we will all get together and set up all our smokers around you and smoke that evil little bug right out of ya!!!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 19, 2010)

Cheryl please let us know if you need anything. I will be praying for you and cant wait to have you back.


----------



## erain (Jun 19, 2010)

ditto on all what has been said.... thoughts and prayers your way from your friend in minnesota!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Just as you've done in the past, hang-in there and keep on fighting. My prayers include you.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 20, 2010)

Cheryl, If your passion to fight this is any where near as strong as your passion for Cooking and Smoking, then you will put a Whoopin' on this so bad that the Monster will have no choice but to just Go Away with its tail tucked between its legs cryin' like a little girl. Have Faith, Be Strong and know that our thoughts and prayers will be with you always. I look forward to that winning Throwdown post. I'll make the Lemonade, you just concentrate on this.

God Bless and Love,

Chet


----------



## ga.rick (Jun 20, 2010)

you go miss squirrel we will be praying for you. is it as hot in augusta as it is in griffin ?


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 20, 2010)

I couldn't have written it better, Chet.
 


BayouChilehead said:


> Cheryl, If your passion to fight this is any where near as strong as your passion for Cooking and Smoking, then you will put a Whoopin' on this so bad that the Monster will have no choice but to just Go Away with its tail tucked between its legs cryin' like a little girl. Have Faith, Be Strong and know that our thoughts and prayers will be with you always. I look forward to that winning Throwdown post. I'll make the Lemonade, you just concentrate on this.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 20, 2010)

My wife found a small pea-sized lump on her leg, had it removed and it was diagnosed as lieomyosarcoma, a very rare and highly metastatic sarcomic cancer; she was given 6 weeks maximum to live and guaranteed 100% not to see her next birthday, the only possible temporary treatment for it was surgery - we fully expected her to return without her leg, but it was spared.  That was 15 years ago.  2 years ago she found a growth on her arm and it was skin lymphoma that develops into internal lymphoma.  That was removed plus 22 radiation treatments and again the same prediction, she is still going strong with no other developments.  She's seen and fought the beast twice and beat the bastard both times.  And so can you!   We've cried, we've prayed, we've danced and we've sang and we bless every day we can spend together and enjoy every day we have had before.  Keep that fighting spirit and win!  We will pray for you!


----------



## brokenwing (Jun 22, 2010)

my thoughts and prayers are with you, but i know with your positvie attidude you can beat anything.  You let us know if you need anything,


----------



## chefrob (Jun 22, 2010)

thx for the great out look and can't wait to get more of it when you get back!


----------



## amzgspider (Jun 22, 2010)

Keep your chin up and kick it's ass we'll see you back here soon!


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 22, 2010)

We'll be praying for you too. Your great attitude will go a long way in beating this. Your an example to us all. God Bless!!


----------



## littlt (Jun 22, 2010)

More prayers and well wishes headed your way from me too.  Keep fightin' and laughin' and send that cancer CRYIN' LIKE A LIL GURL!


----------



## sqwib (Jun 22, 2010)

Squirrel,

The world needs more people like you.

My family and I will keep you in our prayers.

God Bless.


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Cheryl,  Best wishes to you. I have a friend that has beat it twice. You've got a lot of friends here, every one of us will be waiting for your return.


----------



## nickelmore (Jun 22, 2010)

Wow,  I thought is was going to be one of your one of a kind recipes that I so enjoy.    Go kick butt, get well and hurry back.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's some more kittehs for you, Cheryl.  Go to the Youtube page, and read the description!








Love you, hon -- get better real fast-like!


----------



## ak1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Good luck Cheryl! Keep fighting & we'll be here waiting for you.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 24, 2010)

We will miss you for sure but you will be in our thoughts and prayers - This is an amazing group of people and they have the power to lift you up with their positive outlook and support. I know this cause I lost my mom in November and this gang was here for me and for another member who lost his grandfather at the same time --- Lost of positive vibe here

Do yourself a favor and just check in here every once in a while and do some reading - it will bring a smile to ya for sure or it did for me anyway

Keep up the spirits and come back soon

Gary


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow!  I'm never sure what to say in situations like this....

Kick this 

Cancer's A**!!!

My thoughts are with you Cheryl.

SOB


----------



## squirrel (Jun 26, 2010)

I just wanted to let you guys know I am home. I brought a new best friend with me. His name is Mr. Morphine Patch. I love him alot. Even though after a wild night with him I desperately need to shave my tongue, I still love him. I am very hungry and quite frankly I would eat the ass out of a cardboard box, ASSuming it had one (sorry Jeff, it's the drugs talking) and my ill attempt at corrugated humor. I have a dear old Korean lady helping me, she's helped me before and I still cannot understand a durn word she says. She's like 3 feet tall and yells everything in Korean. I just yell back, as I have done many times before - LOVE YOU LONNNNGGGG TIME!!!! I have to go find something to eat and go back to bed. Thanks and love you guys


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 26, 2010)

WB, Cheryl!!!


----------



## meateater (Jun 26, 2010)

Good to hear from ya, get some rest we aint going anywhere.


----------



## smokey paul (Jun 26, 2010)

Careful with "Mr. Morphine Patch" I hear he will leave you high and dry...

Welcome back and glad you sense of humor is with you. Relax and let the body repair its self...

Hope you stored up a lot of Q before you visit to the DR. you may need it


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad to see you back but don't over do it. Hope ya found some Q around the house to eat.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome Back Cheryl! It's good to hear ya have an appitite.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 26, 2010)

On shaving your tongue...

don't swallow! :)  Yechhh!


----------



## nwdave (Jun 26, 2010)

So, while under Mr Patch'es care, what Q's have you dreamed up?


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 26, 2010)

Cheryl

Glad to see ya here- sorry that you are dating Mr Morphine- been there done that ( as Mrs Morphine to be clear) We all miss ya and have you in our thoughts - Hang in there girl we got your back with a lot of love


----------



## deltadude (Jun 26, 2010)

It's hard to know how to respond to such a heartfelt need.  Prayers yes, best wishes sure, is there anything we can add?

You know that this group of stinky meat smokers are wishing you the best and praying too.  You sound feisty so ol cancer ain't going to roll over you.

Truth is according to the good book, "as is appointed unto men, once to die"  we all have an appointment, and we will not miss it or add an extra day to our life.  God loves you and knows when to call you home, we all will pray that it is later than sooner.  Heck He may not be ready for a gal who farts and burbs so loud 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, lets hope so.


> So do not fear, for I am with you; do not be dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you and help you; I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.
> Isaiah 41:10


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 27, 2010)

Hang in there Cheryl, rest up & get back when you can.

Shame your helper isn't Vietnamese, I know some of their words--------Second thought, you wouldn't want to use the words I know!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Take Care Chef Cheryl,

Bear


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 27, 2010)

Cheryl - thanks for providing all of us with an update. Glad to hear you have a helper and I'm sure the little Korean lady laughs when she hears you yell that you "LOVE HER LONG TIME". LMAO

Glad to hear your sense of humor hasn't gone away. Love that!


> Originally Posted by *Bearcarver*
> 
> Take Care Chef Cheryl,
> 
> Bear


Bear - I love your name for Cheryl! Chef Cheryl!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 27, 2010)

Well goodness, I am off the morphine, I just couldn't stand that feeling of being out of control. My life feels like that enough as it is. But, I'm only taking regular ole Tylenol, not even much of that. I do seem a bit more emotional than usual though. I'm sure there's a reasonable explanation for that too. I am such a well grounded person but I cannot stop crying. I have absolutely no reason to cry, but I can't stop balling. I think it is because I didn't get to enter the throwdown. Yea, I'll chalk it up to that.

Loves the buddies


----------



## rdknb (Jun 27, 2010)

hey glad you were able to get off the  morphine.  As for the crying sometimes your body just needs to.

Warren


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 27, 2010)

WooooHooooo Cheryl is back!!!! Wow, it's nice to see you on the site. Glad to hear you are able to get off the Morphine, that stuff can help but it can hurt also. A lot of things can cause your crying spells, but I do know that sometimes it is good for the soul and the mind to just have a cry every once in awhile. Well just wanted to say I am glad to see you on the site and that you are on the way to getting better. Oh about that hunger thing.......Don't forget to feed The Squirrel!!

Chet


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jun 27, 2010)

Come on "Squirlley Girl" Crack me a smile!!







Beat this beast!

SOB


----------



## athabaskar (Jun 27, 2010)

It's a tough thing to wrap your brain around. Crying is natural when you are frustrated. 

Last week my wife was informed there is a mass in her breast and I was told my prostate antigen number more than doubled in a year to a dangerously high number. The doctor keeps saying "for a man your age", which is pretty scary at 50. 

She goes for a more detailed view Friday morning and I go for an ultrasound and biopsies Friday afternoon. We'll be dining out Friday night. I'll need to find a place with overstuffed chairs.

I figure if I stand really, really close and act like I dropped my wallet when they shoot the radiation at her we can get a toofer. We can always cut the chemo drugs and share one prescription (works for dope dealers).

Can you imagine a couple both being diagnosed in the same week? The odds have to be roughly the same as winning the lottery, but nooooooo.....


----------



## erain (Jun 28, 2010)

hey hon, keepin the thoughts your way for a full recovery!!!  glad to see ya back online... you dont need no steenkin throwdown, there be another coming up... ttyl!!!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 28, 2010)

Athabaskar I am sooo sorry for you and your wife! I wish you had won the lottery instead! Hugs and lots of prayer for both of you!

I feel alot better, it's 3 a.m. and I can't sleep cuz I am bored outta my mind! I swear I woke up thinking I could make some really cool potato dish to enter into the throwdown! LOL! Yea, I can hear miz Laurel now, "sorry little missy, but instant mashed potatoes ain't gonna cut it!" actually, I'd eat those right now if I had some. Ewww. I have some great stuff in the freezer, but I am not supposed to lift anything over 1 lb. for another two weeks!  Yea, that will last. I ate cereal a little while ago, but it wasn't smoked so I didn't like it. I went from a big fat crying baby to a whiney brat that just can't be satisfied with anything. Yep. I'm a girl alright. Be glad none of you fellas are married to me right now. Even my kitties are like "Dang, somebody bring her a chocolate bar or something". Hehehe, Life is good as long as you can smoke something!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 19, 2010)

Mornin' All!

Well, I was hoping I would never have to make a post like this, but I suppose things happen for a reason and the good Lord wouldn't give me anything I couldn't handle. I didn't want to just not show up for a while and you guys wonder what happened to me.

I have been a breast cancer survivor for five years this month. And it seems that monster has reared it's ugly head once again. I have to go in the hospital next week for surgery and I'll start a round of chemo and radiation.

I've done it before and I'll do it again. I think I'm such a true survivor because I love life soooo much. I wake up every morning and jump outta bed and am thankful just to be here, thankful that I have a wonderful family, really obnoxious neighbors, two really creepy cats, arthritis in my left hip (okay, not really thankful for that), that I can burp and fart louder than any man on this planet (REALLY proud of that by the way!)

I know I have a warped sense of humor, but it works for me. So, I'll be around for a couple of more days, then not sure when I'll be back after that. Not too long I hope.

I'm really bummed I won't be able to enter this months throwdown, cuz I was gonna put a whoopin' on y'all, just you wait, hopefully in August I'll make y'all cry like a bunch a little girls!!!!

Much love to all my BBQ buddies!


----------



## eman (Jun 19, 2010)

Squirrel,

 Our thoughts and prayers will be with you thruout this ordeal.

 Looking forward to your return and your entry into the throwdown.

                           Bob


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 19, 2010)

Get well soon Cheryl.. We all know that there is no way that something like that can keep u down.. Hurry back.. This place really needs your sense of humor !!


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 19, 2010)

get well soon! we will be watching for your return and we will keep you in our prayers!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 19, 2010)

Cheryl I'm really sorry to hear this and I wish the the very best for you. Know you will be in my thoughts and prayers. Stay positive and kick the monster's behind and know you have a lot of support from your SMF family. We will be here whenever you can and feel like being here.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 19, 2010)

I know where you're at.  I'm a prostate cancer survivor for 11 years now and there isn't a day that goes by that I don't worry about there being a positive report.  Get angry if you want, I found that anger towards the cancer, refusal to accept it's continuance in my life was a very strong catharsis in the battle.  You've beaten this once before, now it's just time to put the final whipping on it.  Our prayers go out to you in a small way to help you win this battle.


----------



## meateater (Jun 19, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers are sent Cheryl. Get well so I can get a but whooping.


----------



## jamminjimi (Jun 19, 2010)

Cheryl, you always make me laugh. Now you made me cry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Get well soon SMF needs your funny's. God bless and live strong.

Jim


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm /We are sorry for your ordeal an I know you can kick this things ass again. You are an imprecision to alot of us here with your off the wall menus and recipes. So you will be in our hearts and prays too. if you happen to need anything you let me/US know and it will happen girl. We are all kinda of a big family here and will do whatever it take to help out a family member.

So just do me/us a ONE BIG FAVOR AND.......

GET WELL VERY SOON Mark


----------



## rdknb (Jun 19, 2010)

Get well soon I will be sending my chi and prayers

Warren


----------



## squirrel (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! Actually I should have named this thread "When life throws you lemons, you smokem'" LOL! Hey, I'm not sad or angry, I did all that the first time around. Atleast I know what to expect. Alot of projectile vomiting fer sure. I'm gonna put marks on the floor so I can measure how far it goes, oh my gosh, I'm one sick puppy. I'm looking forward to visiting the kids in the cancer ward. Talk about a powerful thing! Being strong, is well, my strong point. I'm only sad I'm not entering the throwdown! LOL! Heck, I've got a couple of days, maybe I will throw something together. We'll see. I did make an awesome sammie last night, I'm gonna go post about that! Thanks again, you guys rock!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow.............

I miss a lot of posts on this forum. Now I wish I would have missed this one too, but then I wouldn't know to send best wishes & prayers your way Cheryl. Keep on fightin' !!!!!

We're All With You,

Bear


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Cheryl,

My wife and I will be praying for you and your family. Take care and know that we are all looking forward to when you get back.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll be praying for you


----------



## ronp (Jun 19, 2010)

Good luck and our prayers to you.

Smoke on.


----------



## hookup (Jun 19, 2010)

Good thing you caught it.

Lost a secretary a few years ago and she left behind a 12 year old daughter because she never went for an exam.

You got some knee time comming from NoVA for a quick 100% recovery.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 19, 2010)

You know that I love you, Cheryl, and my prayers are with you, too.

I lost an awesome Grandmother to Breast Cancer, so I know that it ain't no joke.

Plus, you better stick around because we all love your gorgeous Q-view and hilarious insights!

Hugs

-Bret


----------



## mossymo (Jun 19, 2010)

Sad to read this thread; glad to hear you have your chin up, chest out and are going to not let this repeat offender win. I will keep you in my prayers until you are back to smoking with us !!!


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Squirrel, we went through that with my wife's aunt, because her time here wasn't finished the Lord brought her through it, I looked on the internet and found lots of info on what to fix for her to eat, food that didn't make her sick and actually helped the chemo process, pm me if your are interested, ...I'll be holding you up in my prayers.

Gene


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 19, 2010)

Huge thoughts and prayers are sent your way, along with a big hug, Cheryl. Although not having met you (yet) your spirit and energy are felt in your posts and threads. The sense of humor is HILARIOUS, and the smokes are as innovative as they can get.

Your SMF family is here for you if you need anything. Looking forward to you making them "cry like little girls" in a future event!


----------

